# Single pin sight help. HHA vs CBE



## Cbales51 (Dec 2, 2013)

I am looking to buy a new single pin sight for 3D but also will be doing some ground blind hunting in the fall with the same setup. I am torn between getting the CBE tek hybrid pro and the new hha kingpin. I have had an hha in the past but not a kingpin and loved the brightness of the pin and the ease of adjustment with windage. But on the other hand I can go with the CBE for about $80 cheaper and it comes with a light, but I've never owned one so not sure about the accuracy of their sight tapes, pin brightness, etc.

Any help would be greatly appreciated on which sight would be the better option


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I have used cbe and hha sights, never used the hha kingpin, but I would much rather have the cbe, if you take care of it should last a long time


----------



## WildWilt15 (Oct 28, 2013)

I bought a CBE and used HHA tapes on it and loved the outcome.


----------



## robbyreneeward (Jul 4, 2010)

I shoot with a kingpin now. Love it but it is heavy. Never used a cbe but I'm sure they're well made, and most likely lighter as well


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

I have 3 Kingpins very tight, no movement. I like the interchangeable dials because I change arrows often (3D/hunting, experimenting). It is heavy, but my bows are light, so I don't find it distracting. I have not shot the CBE, but I am sure they are good, lots of people use them. As far as the tapes are concerned, I love them. Very easy to use, I have never needed a light as the fiber optic is so long. I use the rheostat feature to turn it down most of the time. I like the .010" pin, it doesn't cover as much of the target. The magnifier is awesome, I can actually dial in half and quarter yard increments. I used to shoot the slider, then the DS. My wife now has the DS sights on her bows because she prefers the lighter weight. Probably can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

CBE is going to have much better windage adjustment. 

HHA way too expensive for what you get


----------



## Cbales51 (Dec 2, 2013)

I finally broke down at bought a CBE tek hybrid single pin. The only complaint I have so far is that the sight has a stop point when you run the dial all the way up, but does not when you run it down. It will go until the dovetail falls completely out of the mount. Does that sound right or is it defective. From an engineering look, it looks like it's made that way but I would assume CBE would be more tech savvy than that and mine just may be defective. Only other thing I for see being a problem is that the tapes may not go out far enough for my bow, since I am only shooting 23" draw at 50 lbs, but won't know for sure until my Mathews htx comes in. 

Can anyone give me some insight on if I have a defective sight with the adjustment situation? 

Thanks


----------



## S.D.T (Nov 5, 2015)

Mine will go off the end as well. 

You just know where the yardage is that it drops off and or adjust it to where you want it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trx498r (Dec 24, 2015)

I held both the hha and the Cbe tek hybrid today the Cbe looks and feels like it's built way better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfr22 (Feb 24, 2005)

Cbales51 said:


> I finally broke down at bought a CBE tek hybrid single pin. The only complaint I have so far is that the sight has a stop point when you run the dial all the way up, but does not when you run it down. It will go until the dovetail falls completely out of the mount. Does that sound right or is it defective. From an engineering look, it looks like it's made that way but I would assume CBE would be more tech savvy than that and mine just may be defective. Only other thing I for see being a problem is that the tapes may not go out far enough for my bow, since I am only shooting 23" draw at 50 lbs, but won't know for sure until my Mathews htx comes in.
> 
> Can anyone give me some insight on if I have a defective sight with the adjustment situation?
> 
> Thanks


It is not a flaw, it is designed this way so you can take the scope off during storage so it has less chance to get damaged or affected when hauling the bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

